# low amniotic fluid levels



## Laura617

*Does anyone have low amniotic fluid or experience with this?
I am not "too low" according to my doctor just in the low normal at 9.7 so I am not worrying myself crazy but just curious about other experiences regarding this. I will be 32 weeks on Tuesday, is it likely to keep going down?
My doctor isn't doing anything right now except checking the fluid level every two weeks so i will know more about where I am at next week sometime.*


----------



## pachamama

Hi,

I don't have experience of what you're going through but my water's broke last Thursday night and I haven't yet gone into labour (thank god - 35+2 today).

However, from what I've been told your amniotic fluid replenishes itself every 3-4 hours and can be affected by the amount of fluid you drink. I've been drinking between 2-3 litres of water a day and although I'm continually trickling there seems to be enough in there for the timebeing. 

Hope that is of some help. Keep us posted.

x


----------



## Laura617

pachamama said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't have experience of what you're going through but my water's broke last Thursday night and I haven't yet gone into labour (thank god - 35+2 today).
> 
> However, from what I've been told your amniotic fluid replenishes itself every 3-4 hours and can be affected by the amount of fluid you drink. I've been drinking between 2-3 litres of water a day and although I'm continually trickling there seems to be enough in there for the time being.
> 
> Hope that is of some help. Keep us posted.
> 
> x

I had read that too about the amount of water you drink. My doctor didn't give me any advice but I have been drinking water like mad so hopefully its better next week. Must be scary when your waters have gone so I hope things are good for you and everything goes well!


----------



## Jenfur427

My dr said your levels won't be affected unless you're really dehydrated, but hubby is still making me drink a gallon of water a day. our levels have fluctuated quite a bit. They'll be at 13 one day, and then 4 days later they'll be at 8. At one point, they had me check into the hospital to be put on IV fluids. I had 5 bags of IV fluids, and my levels still dropped to 6.36. They took me off the IV and 3 days later my levels were back up to 10. Right now they fluctuate between 9 and 13.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Your fluid can replenish itself up until the later part of 3rd tri when it normally drops anyways...I had 7.9cms of fluid @ 37 wks, then @ 37+6 it went down to 6.3 cms...they say after 5cms that its cause for induction, but since i had grade 3 placenta, plus gestational diabetes they wanted to go ahead and induce me that day...but while waiting for a bed I went into labor on my own. So they broke my water (hardly anything came out) and gave me pitocin to get things moving after an hour or so...


----------



## honeybun

I found out yesterday that mine are low at 2.9 but ive also got breech baby that wont turn so i being check again monday.Not sure what else they gonna do


----------



## secretbaby

Amniotic fluid can 'slow leak' and the leak can itself naturally reseal. The anmiotic fluid is made up of baby wee - and so does replenish. I had pprom - lost all my waters at 20 weeks, and was not told to drink more (although I did) my waters replensihed then deminished but it was only tiny pools. 

The fact that you are not too low is fab - that is all that matters really. Critical lung developement is up to 22 weeks so if you get past that point with waters (even if they are low but a o.k level) then that is fab. I held on 6 1/2 weeks after I lost all my waters. I delivered my son naturally but breech at 27 weeks. 

Stay positive - and do question the doctors if you need more information. Hope all goes well.


----------



## hallielou mum

hi my waters broke at 23 weeks just a slow trickle my levels are below 5 and that is classed as very low so have to see consultant once a week and have bloods twice a week incase of infection if ur levels are over 5 i wouldnt worry mine have been lower


----------



## jelliedills

My levels were 6.6 last week when I was scanned and told me that if the liquor was to fall below 5cm they would get the baby out. My first had zero fluid at 34 weeks so he was an emergency c-section. Two days later I was scanned again and the fluid had increased marginally to 7.1cm. I had another last Thursday and I was up to 12.1cm - so a few days can really make a difference.

The sonographer told me they were unlikely to increase at this stage but mine did!! I'm due to be scanned again this coming Wednesday but usually the liquor only drops dangerously low if the baby isn't processing the fluid properly any longer or the placenta stops functioning properly.

I would say if your level is at 9.7cm that really isn't low at all, but keep track of the movement baby makes and if you feel there is any less movemement ask to be scanned weekly, two weeks is too long to wait between scans if you are concerned honey.
Feel free to PM me if you need any further information on this subject - believe me I should take a job at the hospital!! lol! Good luck xxx


----------



## mummyof7

that is still an ok level my son had unmeasurable fluid at 20 weeks which was caused by a serious condition yours sounds ok which is great news :)


----------



## ashley_gee89

Wow. Now im confused. At my growth scan 2 days ago my levels were 5.36 but she said all was normal? Consultant didnt even mention my fluid levels and is getting me back in 4 weeks rather than the previously arranged 6 weeks, I guess thats why. Why arent they classing 5.36 as low??

I cant offer any advice hun but i hope it all works out x


----------



## Lilmiss1

ashley_gee89 said:


> Wow. Now im confused. At my growth scan 2 days ago my levels were 5.36 but she said all was normal? Consultant didnt even mention my fluid levels and is getting me back in 4 weeks rather than the previously arranged 6 weeks, I guess thats why. Why arent they classing 5.36 as low??
> 
> I cant offer any advice hun but i hope it all works out x

Hi ashleeg, I think this is an old thread, looking by the ladies statuses they all seem to have had their lo's which is promising! Im 33 weeks and was told on tuesday that my levels were 7.2. I have to have weekly scans and twice weekly ctg monitoring. I think you should ask for a second opinion. 
How many weeks are you? X


----------



## ashley_gee89

Wow.. That sucks, why arent they bothered? Esp. As i have a history :S im 29wks hun


----------



## Lilmiss1

I just noticed your angel babies, im so sorry. It must be hard. Just wondering 
Have you noticed less movement? I think because I said the movement wasn't the same she put me on the ctg monitor the same day and then twice weekly from then on. I don't think she even believed me at first. If it has been different call maternity triage and they might ask you to come in for monitoring. If you do go in for monitoring, when you see the dr ask about the fluid. The quicker you get seen the better. 
The guidelines in England are that anything below 10 is a cause for concern, but below 5 is when they will take action. Generally I've found that the Scottish guidelines for lots of different topics are better. 
I hope everything goes ok x


----------



## ashley_gee89

In the last few weeks i have but i suspect thats cos my bump is tiny and shes runnin outta room. Ita pretty scary that they arent even concerned. I have my mw on weds and I will be mentioning it for sure. My son was iugr, my water broke at 36+4 and i almost lost him in labour but the lowest his levels were was 11 :shock:


----------



## Lilmiss1

Hi Ashley. I had my scan today and the levels have increased so that is good. From your history Your dr should really be monitoring you, I'm shocked they are not. You may have to be really assertive with the dr's so they can scan you again sooner. 4 weeks seems such a long time. How many weeks are you measuring, because I think that in itself calls for more frequent scans. Hope it all goes well tc x


----------



## ashley_gee89

*Oh I am glad hun! FX they stay up now . I've measured 24cms for the last 3 weeks but growth scan Fri gone showed she was only 1+4 behind, apparently they don't tend to worry about size until 4+ weeks behind  - I am def gonna speak to mw on Weds. I'll let you know how it goes  thanks for letting me know your ok - I did wonder  tc x*


----------



## Lilmiss1

Hi ashleygee, how did your mw appointment go? Are you quite petite, I was just under 7 stones pre pg. Hope your well. Tc x


----------



## ashley_gee89

Hi hun, thanks for thinkin of me! I spoke to her but she ony has my pg notes to go by and so couldnt comment cos there was just 'normal'.. She couldnt review exactly what it was etc. she said if i saw right then that could be why ivr got to go back sooner. So will have to wait till next scan, 9th dec. im slim, not really petite lol i was 9 stone pre pg. wow you were quite small, as long as baby is ok :D tc x


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi ladies, I've been dealing with low fluid as well, amongst a myriad of other challenges, high blood pressure, etc. So a few weeks back my fluid was a 4.5 and I was told to go home, drink TONS of water, and if the level hadn't improved above a 6 by the following day they were going to take the baby (this was at 33 weeks). Well, it went all the way to an 8, so that was very reassuring. I went back today (have weekly monitoring now due to bp) and my fluid was almost a 6. The u/s tech wanted to show the Dr so the Dr came in and had the ultrasound tech check again, and they weren't able to find the same larger 3cm pocket anywhere, so they called it closer to a 3-4. I have to go in to the hospital tomorrow now (clinic is closed saturdays) and if my fluid doesn't go back up I will be having LO at 35+3! I can't believe it! Just wanted to throw my story in there, hoping for lots of fluid by tomorrow!


----------



## Lilmiss1

Hi ashleyg good luck for the 9th fx x

W8ing4ours. - really hope the levels go up, have plenty of rest, fluids and a healthy diet and hope that will help. Hopefully they will see that 3cm pocket too. My consultant said that if the lo hasn't passed water at the time of the scan the fluids will be less, so hopefully ur lo will. All the best! 35+ 3 is good I think, my hospital counts 36 weeks as term for some reason! Will be thinking of you x keep us posted x


----------



## Charliea

Its so interesting hearing your stories. I am going through something similar a the moment. This time last week midwife told me I was measuring small and to go for a growth scan and she said the head was down. On the Monday the scan showed baby is breech and fluid levels of 4.5cm. I saw the consultant on Wed who said I will be re scanned on Monday and if levels are still low then they will c section me at 37weeks (I'm 36 weeks tomorrow). It's all been such a surprise to us and we're so relieved that we went for the growth scan otherwise we wouldnt have known any of this! 
Looking forward to hear how you all get on, keep us posted!!


----------



## Lilmiss1

Charliea said:


> Its so interesting hearing your stories. I am going through something similar a the moment. This time last week midwife told me I was measuring small and to go for a growth scan and she said the head was down. On the Monday the scan showed baby is breech and fluid levels of 4.5cm. I saw the consultant on Wed who said I will be re scanned on Monday and if levels are still low then they will c section me at 37weeks (I'm 36 weeks tomorrow). It's all been such a surprise to us and we're so relieved that we went for the growth scan otherwise we wouldnt have known any of this!
> Looking forward to hear how you all get on, keep us posted!!

Hi Charlie. It's fortunate that you were referred for a scanned and they picked up both both things. Hopefully your fluid levels will go up, try to get plenty of rest, fluids and healthy meals. Who knows lo could still turn! Is ur lo measuring average? Keep us posted, fx. X


----------



## W8ing4ours

Well I'm still here! After drinking 2 gallons of water since yesterday, my fluid went back up today to an 8! The kept me at the hospital for 4 hours though because my blood pressure was 158/96, until I insisted that I would come back if my at home bp monitor went past 160/105. Anyhow, just wanted to let everyone I am still pregnant - hobbling along here - hoping to make it to 37 weeks! Oh, and drinking LOTS of water can help sometimes! :)


----------



## Diana5241

W8ing4ours said:


> Well I'm still here! After drinking 2 gallons of water since yesterday, my fluid went back up today to an 8! The kept me at the hospital for 4 hours though because my blood pressure was 158/96, until I insisted that I would come back if my at home bp monitor went past 160/105. Anyhow, just wanted to let everyone I am still pregnant - hobbling along here - hoping to make it to 37 weeks! Oh, and drinking LOTS of water can help sometimes! :)

Two gallons of water?! You are a superstar!!

Bed rest and lots of water (about 1 gal/day) has gotten my numbers up from 8 to 14. I still have several weeks to go before full-term, so they've been fairly aggressive with keeping me on bed rest, but I'm hoping to get some freedom at my next appointment (Wednesday).

Just know that all you ladies are in my thoughts. It'll all be worth it when our precious LO's arrive safely.


----------



## Charliea

Hi, so I had my rescan and fluid levels rose from 4.5cm to 9.3cm which they say is in the normal range but still low. Consultant doesn't want to deliver at 37 weeks now and is going to re scan on Monday. Baby is still breech so they'll more than likely deliver at 39 weeks. Oh and thanks for asking, the growth is perfectly normal and she's moving around more than ever at the mo!! (I'm 36 plus 2 btw).
Good luck to you ladies x


----------



## LaRockera

Hi guys,

so, I was reading through this thread, and it kinda made me panic?

I'm 24 weeks and my AFI is 9.98, and two different doctors told me it's absolutely fine and there's nothing to worry about? I'm just below the median percentile apparently? They didn't say anything about being monitored weekly, just that I should go back at 28 weeks for a general well-being scan?

Both appointments were private, but both doctors are NHS doctors, and one of them especially seemed brilliant.

Should I worry/panick/book another appointment sooner? I thought the problem was if your AFI was below 5cm?

The first doctor found a largest pool of 4.49cm at 23+1. The second, a largest pool of 3.89 at 23+6, but was told it can fluctuate?:shrug:

Both were very reassuring really, neither told me I need to have monitoring scans. :shrug:


----------



## Charliea

Like I said when as my AFI levels have now risen to over 9 they're not too worried, it was last week when levels were 4.5 that they were concerned. I'm also being monitored as I'm nearly 37 weeks and baby is breech so I'm sure of I was as far along as you I'd have the same advice!


----------



## ashley_gee89

LaRockera said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> so, I was reading through this thread, and it kinda made me panic?
> 
> I'm 24 weeks and my AFI is 9.98, and two different doctors told me it's absolutely fine and there's nothing to worry about? I'm just below the median percentile apparently? They didn't say anything about being monitored weekly, just that I should go back at 28 weeks for a general well-being scan?
> 
> Both appointments were private, but both doctors are NHS doctors, and one of them especially seemed brilliant.
> 
> Should I worry/panick/book another appointment sooner? I thought the problem was if your AFI was below 5cm?
> 
> The first doctor found a largest pool of 4.49cm at 23+1. The second, a largest pool of 3.89 at 23+6, but was told it can fluctuate?:shrug:
> 
> Both were very reassuring really, neither told me I need to have monitoring scans. :shrug:

I dont think you have anything to worry about just yet, you've still got 10wks of waters to accumulate yet.. If they're low at 28wkz they might want to keep a close eye but waters dont tend to decrease naturally till 34wks, which is when it peaks. For now, your fine, your waters are still building so try not to worry


----------



## LaRockera

Thank you guys, this is very reassuring. :hugs:

Our baby was conceived by IUI, and I also have a cervical cerclage in place, which makes my inclination towards constant paranoia really hard to tame. :wacko:


----------



## NashiPear

LaRockera said:


> Thank you guys, this is very reassuring. :hugs:
> 
> Our baby was conceived by IUI, and I also have a cervical cerclage in place, which makes my inclination towards constant paranoia really hard to tame. :wacko:



Understandable to be worried when you have already been through so much. Your levels (and the amount they expect) change throughout the pregnancy and yours haven't peaked yet. I am sure you are fine. Hope your pregnancy isn't too stressful.


----------



## LaRockera

NashiPear said:


> LaRockera said:
> 
> 
> Thank you guys, this is very reassuring. :hugs:
> 
> Our baby was conceived by IUI, and I also have a cervical cerclage in place, which makes my inclination towards constant paranoia really hard to tame. :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Understandable to be worried when you have already been through so much. Your levels (and the amount they expect) change throughout the pregnancy and yours haven't peaked yet. I am sure you are fine. Hope your pregnancy isn't too stressful.Click to expand...


Thank you, very much appreciated. :flower:


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Well I had another scan Monday, and after fluids being 7.7 last week they were 10 this week. Wondering if the Drs will still induce, we find out at 8:30am tomorrow, I have Been told to bring hospital bags in case. I also have gd. Will be 38+6 tomorrow, anyone want to take a guess at what they will decide? Mr and oh are so excited, we want to do what's safest for bub tho, and just can't wait to meet our lo.. Anxiously waiting...


----------



## ashley_gee89

*I reckon they'll induce you. It's safe to do so as you are already classed as full term and you do only have 1+1 till full full term. Best of luck & let us know how you get on  x*


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Thanks ashley!!:) yep I will def update ASAP! Xox


----------



## ashley_gee89

Has anyone actually considered between AFI and SDP? It doesn't make sense to me. For single deepest pocket anything between 2-8cm is normal. For AFI, anything between 5-25 is normal. Is it just me or does that not work out? Say you had an SDP of 2cm, normal, right? But if thats the deepest pocket then how is sdp reliable? You may have 2cm SDP, but for AFI in the 4 quadrants, you might have 2cm, 0.5cm, 1cm, 0.5 which gives you an AFI of 4. So your SDP is normal but AFI is low.. Makes no sense to me!!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi Ashley! I completely agree, the AFI doesnt make that much sense to me. Not to mention, I had to go back to the hospital on Saturday because my fluid was a 6 AGAIN on Friday. Well I watched the nurse do AFI and the first 4 quadrant measurements totaled a 5.9. She decided to do it again, and I swear she counted the same 3cm spot twice, but she ended up with a 7.6 the second time, so who knows?! On another note ladies, the Dr finally said enough is enough today! She scheduled my c-section for a week from tomorrow, set-up for December 1st! I will be 37+1! My blood pressure has been really high, no matter what meds I am on, my protein is now in the mild pre-eclampsia range, and my fluid has just been too up and down lately. Anyhow, it will be nice to not worry anymore, and now I just hope we can make it one more week! Hope you are all doing well tonight!


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Congratulations on ur c section date Ashley!:)
Well I didn't end up being induced! Becoz fluids back up to a 10 dr was happy with that and letting me go another week, so hopefully I go into labour on my own! If I haven't, they are doing a sweep in a weeks time!


----------



## ashley_gee89

It wasnt me with the section date heh. Aww that kinda sucks but docs know best! Not too much longer for you now either way. Good luck :)


----------



## Lilmiss1

Hi waiting4ours, I'm sorry your bp didn't go down, but glad you have a date now, it must be a relief and exciting at the same time. Keep us posted and gl x


----------



## Lilmiss1

Larockera. I guess the dr's rounded your level of 9.08 to 10 makingit in the average range. I suppose you could do what the other ladies have been doing drink lots, rest, eat properly and my registrar also advised me to sleep on the left to increase flow to lo. It made me feel better knowing I was doing something and at my scan on we'd the level Rose to 13. I don't have to go for another scan until the 5th of dec!!! But still having twice weekly ctg. All the best x


----------



## LaRockera

Lilmiss1 said:


> Larockera. I guess the dr's rounded your level of 9.08 to 10 makingit in the average range. I suppose you could do what the other ladies have been doing drink lots, rest, eat properly and my registrar also advised me to sleep on the left to increase flow to lo. It made me feel better knowing I was doing something and at my scan on we'd the level Rose to 13. I don't have to go for another scan until the 5th of dec!!! But still having twice weekly ctg. All the best x

Thank you. :flower:

It was 9.98, not 9.08, so I guess that's a 10 really. I do drink loads anyway and I'm a side-sleeper, also I'm a PhD student so I work from home really.

I spoke to one of the consultants again today and he said I should go back at 28 weeks, not before that, which is what the other doctor said as well, so it made me feel somewhat more secure. 

I'm both hopeful and cautious. If I panic before that, I may just go for a scan at 26 weeks, but as long as I feel her moving around I know it's a sign that enough fluid is in there. Isn't that right? :flower:


----------



## Lilmiss1

I think there probably is a link between fluid level and movement. I went to maternity triage as I had reduced fetal movement and it was following that, that they did a scan and found the fluid level to be at 7. As the fluid has increased the movements have increased. If you notice any chances in movement you should definitely contact the hospital. 
What's your phd in?


----------



## LaRockera

Lilmiss1 said:


> I think there probably is a link between fluid level and movement. I went to maternity triage as I had reduced fetal movement and it was following that, that they did a scan and found the fluid level to be at 7. As the fluid has increased the movements have increased. If you notice any chances in movement you should definitely contact the hospital.
> What's your phd in?

Thanks so much. I've talked to the doctor again today, he said again my levels are normal and it was the position of the baby that made it look as if she didn't have too much fluid around her. He said I should go by at 28 weeks, but if I find myself worrying too much I think I may try another at 26. Better safe than sorry, right? From what I've heard ultrasound scans are completely safe, right?

She has had two quiet days but today she's been moving all day long, which is really comforting. I've felt her all over the place too, from my pelvic bone to my belly button and stomach, so I guess she must have enough fluid to be moving all over. I have an anterior placenta too, so sometimes she has quiet days and I get really paranoid about it. I take it she's just kicking the placenta.

But yeah, I'm definitely keeping an eye on it. I have too much discharge too, and although it feels like discharge, not fluid, it gives me another reason to be on the lookout.

My PhD is in creative writing/literary theory. Not as impressive as a science one I guess, but I love my topic. What do you do?

Thanks for your advice, very much appreciated. :flower:


----------

